# African Pygmy Hedgehog?! HELP!



## c0urtney (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the page, and looking at getting an African Pygmy Hedgehog. I have been doing my research but my knowledge still isn't brilliant. I'm looking for someone to get in touch with me that I can ask questions and get advice from. I'd really appreciate some help, as there's nothing I want more right now than a hedgehog called Geoff!  Thanks a lot, Courtney.


----------

